# worries about CBT assessment



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I will try and edit this down as I write lots of details!

I am going for assessment for CBT next week. I had 6 sessions of CBT in 2007.

What if I can't get any therapy for months?I don't trust them to help based on previous experience and worry I will ultimately be left without help. I don't feel motivated to pull myself out of this situation on my own and really suffer feeling miserable every day. I've tried 5 anti-depressants and they haven't had much effect. 

I'm very depressed and worried I will not be able to do CBT as not motivated enough. I worry it won't help me. I worry I won't be able to do the exposure. I worry I won't be able to have meaningful friendships or a job at my level.

I have never officially been diagnosed so also worry that could have Asperger's which was suggested at one point or something else apart from SA.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good luck with everything Shychick. I hope that this time things turn out better, and sorry to hear that you didn't have a good experience the previous time. Is it the same therapist you're seeing again? Or is it a different one this time? If it's the same one, and you're not happy with how things go - maybe it's worth asking if you can see another one or else going back to your doctor and see if it's possible for he/she to refer you to somewhere else that also provides a CBT service. 

Hope everything goes ok for you.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Black_Widow said:


> Good luck with everything Shychick. I hope that this time things turn out better, and sorry to hear that you didn't have a good experience the previous time. Is it the same therapist you're seeing again? Or is it a different one this time? If it's the same one, and you're not happy with how things go - maybe it's worth asking if you can see another one or else going back to your doctor and see if it's possible for he/she to refer you to somewhere else that also provides a CBT service.
> 
> Hope everything goes ok for you.


This is through my GP, the last one was private and I organised myself.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

shychick2 said:


> This is through my GP, the last one was private and I organised myself.


Ah, see where you're coming from. In that case assuming you are seeing a different therapist this time then. Maybe with this one you'll have a better experience. I saw a counsellor first of all for my problems (I didn't do that through my doctor, I organised it myself) who didn't turn out to be any help at all. But I found when I got referred to someone else through my GP I found her to be much more helpful than the first person. Maybe the same will happen with you too.

Good luck with everything again.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Going in an hour to be assessed. .oke
My anxiety has gone into overdrive.
I've written 3 pages about my problems and treatment so far as not sure would be able to verbally tell her everything I feel I need to say.
I've also found an assessment from 2003 from a psychiatrist.

I've also written 3 pages on difficulties at work which I could show her today, but I can definitely take to my appointment with the disability adviser at the jobcentre. I'm now concerned about whether she is a therapist as the letter doesn't say how qualified she is, and whether I have got one of several disorders, or all of them! :b


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

It went really well and I'm so relieved. I saw the person in charge of the service. I've got 2 booklets to fill in as trying to establish if anxiety or depression is worse. She was really perceptive and picked up on the fact that I was good at putting on a front and hiding my depression. She looked tearful at one point when she was really sad that I'd tried loads of things over about 10 years without much luck. I'm glad she took me seriously. I had trouble concentrating and she noticed I was lagging behind when I was talking. She did seem to think I should be signed off work as I was very out of it and couldn't concentrate and didn't think I'd get a job in an interview at the moment.

There was some practical stuff about talking benefits with the job centre tomorrow and about an organisation that helps people into work/provides support 
I'm going in for half an hour next week to be monitored
I can only get CBT in October but after my holiday can start online CBT where a nurse phones you up weekly to check up on you
She will start hypnotherapy to work on self esteem* after my holiday
She says I can go on courses on managing sleep problems, anxiety, relaxation in September
She said 1 or 2 paracetamol 1 hour before bed might help me sleep

*She asked if I tried it and I said no as didn't know if it was rubbish. She said no, she does hypnotherapy :doh I said I had some CDs....:lol


----------

